# Megga Viv Build completion



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Hope you like , cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

one word.... wow!


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

So basically you`ve just filled yer roof space :lol2: You are a credit to the Monitor keeping hobby sir.

If i showed that picture to mine they`d hate me forever and wonder why they can`t go and live in that eldorado.

:notworthy:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

darwengray said:


> So basically you`ve just filled yer roof space :lol2: You are a credit to the Monitor keeping hobby sir.
> 
> If i showed that picture to mine they`d hate me forever and wonder why they can`t go and live in that eldorado.
> 
> :notworthy:


LOL mate felt like i was never going to get it finished


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

love it ..when you coming to do mine then ???:2thumb: arnt you round this way at weekend ..ill get it emptied ready:lol2:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

You are a true credit to the keeping of Varanus mate, your collection is so vast and interesting and all of your animals are in bloody great shape. Well done sir:notworthy::no1::2thumb:


----------



## Repti-Bids (Jan 20, 2009)

*1st time ive even seen a converted loft for an enclosure lol*
*He’s a lucky boy and it looks great.*


----------



## Dragonfir3 (Oct 19, 2008)

Dude you have half a forest in ur loft :lol2:

looks awsum he's a very lucky boy :2thumb: Gj.
btw do u hear him stomping around cos he looks pritty hefty?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

tina b said:


> love it ..when you coming to do mine then ???:2thumb: arnt you round this way at weekend ..ill get it emptied ready:lol2:


 Hi Tina , yep im travelling down on sunday to meet up with max (weather permitting)


----------



## rich.harrington (Sep 14, 2008)

Just wondering there what amount of a water bolw/bathing pond you have for him? Also what methods did you use for upping the strength of the floor to take the extra weight?


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

:notworthy:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

rich.harrington said:


> Just wondering there what amount of a water bolw/bathing pond you have for him? Also what methods did you use for upping the strength of the floor to take the extra weight?


The water area is 5.5ft and accessed through a short tunnel to a water trough on wheels , the "bathing" area is also accessed through a separate hinged door for ease of emptying and re-filling The floor is strengthened with normal loft boards and extra cross struts and the lined with sheets of plastic coated zink which is food safe and scratch resistant obtained from where i work (great stuff for sealing the floor and extra strength :2thumb:


----------



## rick1980 (Mar 3, 2008)

Get your pics on the pic of the month comp, thats a good habitat, 1st place £65 voucher????

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rfuks-potm/250067-potm-habitat-february-2009-a.html

Well done and good luck:mf_dribble:


----------



## rich.harrington (Sep 14, 2008)

Whats the weight of the flooring like compared to aluminum sheets? I have a room to be done for a nile and had originally intented on sheeting all the floor with 4mm aluminum.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

rich.harrington said:


> Whats the weight of the flooring like compared to aluminum sheets? I have a room to be done for a nile and had originally intented on sheeting all the floor with 4mm aluminum.


 i was thinking of using this for my nile monitor aswell, 

also monitor mad any chance of pictures of the water area as finding it hard to picture :lol2:


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

looks good mate !


----------



## Pythonman14 (Jan 7, 2009)

WOW that is a awsome enclosure and it looks like thats a pretty darn happy monitor


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> i was thinking of using this for my nile monitor aswell,
> 
> also monitor mad any chance of pictures of the water area as finding it hard to picture :lol2:


 Yup i will take some more pic's tonight and post on here , give me half an hour :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

rich.harrington said:


> Whats the weight of the flooring like compared to aluminum sheets? I have a room to be done for a nile and had originally intented on sheeting all the floor with 4mm aluminum.


The aluminium sheets are very light and i have covered the conventional loft boards with it after putting strengthening struts between the beams


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

You has some leafs in your loft :whistling2:

Hehe..looks fab! Well done


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> You has some leafs in your loft :whistling2:
> 
> Hehe..looks fab! Well done


:lol2:I like your train of thought:lol2:

mind you i think they may get a bit of a suprise if the old bill visited when they come face to face with a 5ft 8inch water monitor and 2 5ft b/t monitors :devil:


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

looks great where do you get the leaves can you buy them


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is the separate bathing area accessed via a short tunnel as promised









You can see the entrance to the "bath" area which go's up and then along into a 5ft area with a water tub for her : victory:


----------



## mike12 (Aug 30, 2008)

:notworthy: that is awesome mate looks great well done


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

You are truly obsessed, but I like it. Makes me think if my current rep room isnt big enough then the loft is looking tempting


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

rick1980 said:


> Get your pics on the pic of the month comp, thats a good habitat, 1st place £65 voucher????
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rfuks-potm/250067-potm-habitat-february-2009-a.html
> 
> Well done and good luck:mf_dribble:


Have done now , thanks for the link :2thumb:


----------



## Luke87 (Dec 31, 2008)

very nice, but did you think about the police helicopters picking that up? No seriously dont be supprised if you get raided! the heat will show up on there camera's and there think you got some kinda EPIC Ganja farm growing! hahah

let us know if that happens btw!


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

i know my gdad said that.
wouldnt that be funny asking to see in his loft and they see a massive nile monitor and half the roof taken up by a monitor


----------



## Luke87 (Dec 31, 2008)

haha yeah, its bound to happen lol


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Luke87 said:


> very nice, but did you think about the police helicopters picking that up? No seriously dont be supprised if you get raided! the heat will show up on there camera's and there think you got some kinda EPIC Ganja farm growing! hahah
> 
> let us know if that happens btw!


LOL ye i know they can pick up the heat signiture and probably check the electric consumption as well , i'll put the kettle on ready for a cuppa :devil:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Here is the separate bathing area accessed via a short tunnel as promised
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great the water monitor seems to have everything it needs including huge space. glad to see someone caring for the larger monitors the way they should be :notworthy::notworthy::no1::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> looks great the water monitor seems to have everything it needs including huge space. glad to see someone caring for the larger monitors the way they should be :notworthy::notworthy::no1::notworthy::notworthy:


Thankyou :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks awesome mate!
Love the idea with the leaves - but you know what else would look good in there?
Army camo nets, I've just got one for my bosc's set up and looks well good.

http://www.camonets.com/Desert-Camo-Net.html

Im gonna get me another one for the roof and hang some more of that Ivy plant on the right about, (give it 20 mins till its destroyed! but ive put the net up pretty solid and he's had no run ins with it.. yet) bad pic but..


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

Stunning varanid and as stunning habitat for her to reside in  

Shame all varanid keepers are not as exact as you obviously are 

Vicki x


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

awesum viv just make sure those leaves dont catch fire for god sake lol... sorry cant leave work in work lol


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Chriseybear said:


> Looks awesome mate!
> Love the idea with the leaves - but you know what else would look good in there?
> Army camo nets, I've just got one for my bosc's set up and looks well good.
> 
> ...


Great looking set up mate and a good idea with the camo netts but at 5ft 8" and growing they wouldent last that long (very good idea for an arboral monitor though) :notworthy:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Victoria_O said:


> Stunning varanid and as stunning habitat for her to reside in
> 
> Shame all varanid keepers are not as exact as you obviously are
> 
> Vicki x


Thankyou for your kind words Vicki :blush:


----------



## kevin cross (Mar 25, 2008)

totally awesome, you must be very proud of yourself mate


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

can you maby get some more pics, i want to see what the bathing area looks like =p it looks amazing! how long did it take you to build lol


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> can you maby get some more pics, i want to see what the bathing area looks like =p it looks amazing! how long did it take you to build lol


The total viv took 9 full days and the bathing area another day (thats over a 2 month period :lol2


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

monitor mad said:


> The total viv took 9 full days and the bathing area another day (thats over a 2 month period :lol2


fantastic job pal..your a credit to monitor keeper...i wish more people spent the time and put as much dedication into reptile keeping...


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

midnightworrior said:


> fantastic job pal..your a credit to monitor keeper...i wish more people spent the time and put as much dedication into reptile keeping...


Thankyou :blush: 
Im talking to one now pal : victory:


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

monitor mad said:


> Thankyou :blush:
> Im talking to one now pal : victory:


Cheers pal....There's a few really good keepers out there:2thumb:but most just buy them without considering the time and effort it takes to keep them happy and in good health...let alone the cost of there upkeep.....


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow =] This is fantastic. I really wish people would realise the sheer size time and cost these amazing animals take. Your a credit to the reptile world and a very worth owener of such amazing creatures! :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

laura-jayne said:


> Wow =] This is fantastic. I really wish people would realise the sheer size time and cost these amazing animals take. Your a credit to the reptile world and a very worth owener of such amazing creatures! :2thumb:


Thankyou laura-jayne , worth all the time and effort without a doubt :2thumb:


----------

